# Fdk. After Dark 'SVO Black Pearl' FCC/AOS



## Kavanaru (Dec 22, 2010)

This is the first bloom of this clon in my collection... flowers are very dark purple, and look black in real life... However, flowers growns under warmer conditions (warm nights) seems to be lighter in color looking more reddish than black... According to a message sent by Fred Clarke to a friend of mine in Venezuela, there was a mutation rate in the mericloning process of approx. 2%. I have seen the photo of one of this mutations, which produces picotee flowers and is just fantastic! 




Fredclarkeara After Dark 'SVO Black Pearl' FCC/AOS by kavanaru, on Flickr



Fredclarkeara After Dark 'SVO Black Pearl' FCC/AOS by kavanaru, on Flickr

yes, I could not decide which of the above flowers was better, then I post both... 




Fredclarkeara After Dark 'SVO Black Pearl' FCC/AOS by kavanaru, on Flickr


----------



## paphreek (Dec 22, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## etex (Dec 22, 2010)

OMG- fabulous blooming!


----------



## Hera (Dec 22, 2010)

A stunning example!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 22, 2010)

Great color.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 22, 2010)

Omg!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 22, 2010)

:clap::drool::drool::drool::clap:
FABULOUS & so are your pics!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2010)

That's great. I can hardly wait to get some of those.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2010)

:smitten: Very droolworthy! :drool:


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 22, 2010)

exceptional!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 22, 2010)

Holy Moly - is that ever spectacular!! :drool:


----------



## Jorch (Dec 22, 2010)

wow wow wow! :drool: I wonder how many this cross will turn out as dark as 'SVO Black Pearl'? It's really tempting, although quite expensive, to shell out $100 for this plant next year...


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 23, 2010)

Outstanding coloration!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh yeah....!!! :drool: :drool: That's what I call AWESOME...


----------



## raymond (Dec 23, 2010)

like this plant


----------



## McPaph (Dec 26, 2010)

That came out really nice. Congrats.


----------

